# PB 12 point



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

After hunting my tail off for years and years, I finally connected on a stud buck with my bow. I have had no time to hunt this year due to a busy work schedule and building a new house. Terrible timing I know! This was my third time in a tree this year. I knew it was game on in my area when I saw two bruisers fighting on Wednesday right across the road from our rental house. I decided to get out this morning despite the rain and wind and it paid off big time. I hung a scent wick 10 yards from my stand with Code blue buck urine and doe estrous and about 8:15 this guy came walking in stuff legged. He came in behind me and got too close actually. He caught something he didn’t like when he got to 5 -10 yds from the base of my tree. He took 2 big hops away from me but stopped and put his nose in the air. He turned to check out what he was sniffing and that gave me the broadside 25 yard shot. I made a good shot taking out the top of the heart and lungs. He went 70 yards and piled up. 12 point with a 20” inside spread. My personal best buck and happy to have him! Now it’s time to get after a fall brawl eye!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. That's a monster.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice Ohio giant


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Congrats awesome buck cannot wait to get in the woods Monday for 10 days.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

congrat's nice and gnarley !


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome job schatty. I wussed out this morning in the rain. Starting my 2 weeks in the woods tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> Awesome job schatty. I wussed out this morning in the rain. Starting my 2 weeks in the woods tomorrow morning.


Stud for sure! A real bruiser.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Couple more pics


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

That is one very nice buck!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Schatty said:


> View attachment 281449


Nice buck, Congrats!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on a "grab your bow" shooter man . 

Beautiful buck


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is a trophy non typical in my book. I would love for something like that to come in on me.
sherman


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

congrats on a GREAT deer. A real beast


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

What a stud!! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Cool rack


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I hope you released him...just kidding, great buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

A real stud for sure!
Congrats to you on a real wall hanger.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome buck!! Congrats!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn nice buck!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sweet buck. Congratulations on your personal best.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice buck! Can I ask what county?


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

BaddFish said:


> Very nice buck! Can I ask what county?


Stark County.


----------

